# Farmer's Vineyard



## farmer (Apr 17, 2008)

I was late in ordering and planting my vines last spring, now with a year of vineyard research under my beltI have come to the conclusion I need to move these vines. I did not run my rows north and south.I talkedto a couple of local nurseries they said it is not critical but is noticeableat picking time. Also the lay of the field and the ability to expand the vineyard is concern .
I hope to get them dug up and transplanted this weekend if we don't get rain. 


My Question is, should I prune them back and start over as if they are first year plants? They are now pruned to a double trunk 6' high.( tried to include a picture but I got an error message" access denied")


----------



## grapeman (Apr 18, 2008)

farmer, how many vines do you have? I don't remember if you said before. I do remember they are Frontenac. If it is just a few, I wouldn't worry too much either way. If you have a lot, then you need to weigh the gains and losses. You should cut them back and will indeed lose a full year with those vines. Try to get as much root as possible, and you will find they grew a lot of new roots during that year, especially if they grew 6 feet to the top wire. It will be a lot of work. 


Gains- increased sunlight exposure to help ripen the fruit a bit faster and more complete in your northern climate. Will it be a big difference, probably not. Then like you say, if they are right in the way, it would be easier to move now than to try and work around them in the future.


You can try and post a picture again and see if it works. If not, make sure file size is under 150k and make sure nor character in the filename like !,@,#,$,%,^,&amp; and so on.


----------



## farmer (Apr 18, 2008)

I have 30 vines to move and will be planting 30 more this spring . If I was to stop at 60 vines I would leave them the way they are. BUT I have room for 300 vines inthis field , it may take a few years to fill . If it will make a measurable differance in the quality of the grapes now would be the time to turn the rows 90 degrees. 











These where planted last spring






It will hurt to cut them back and start over


----------



## grapeman (Apr 19, 2008)

You have already put quite a lot of work into the vines, in planting, weeding, pruning, setting posts and stringing wires. I wouldn't bother to turn them if it was me. A lot of what direction to run them is jus logistics of the site. Will it be easier to maintain longer runs going east and west / vs north and south? I have my present vineyard planted east and west. It just wouldn't work the other way. The difference in ripening sometimes is just not worth the tradeoffs. The difference is usually minimal at best.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 19, 2008)

I didn't know anything about grapes when we planted our first 5 grapes for juice...all I did know is that they needed air movement...and I knew that the wind would blow through the rows going East &amp; West...so my rows also run East &amp; West. So, the next 4 rows all run the same way.

Our sun is pretty high in the sky during the summer months, so they seem to get good sunshine till fall...Have noticed some clusters on the North side slower ripening, but...now I have thinned out the vines more so that should help out with the ripening.

I had thought of just moving the wires and leave the plants, just turn their 'arms'...but that isn't going to happen at this point.

Good luck in your venture.


----------



## farmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Will the deed is done I moved my vines to day. It was one of those things I could not leave . As I was digging I was thinking oh-boy onlyfiveyears until we can enjoy an aged bottle of Frontenac wine. So I had to settle for a bottle ofhard ciderto soothe the aching muscles.










As it was 





As it is


----------



## grapeman (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck with both the older and the newer vines farmer. Now they will be growing about the same age as they go. It looks like you have a good chunk of ground to use there! Looks great! I can't imagine having to dig up those vines that had grown a whole year - from a root standpoint. I dug some up yesterday with a spade fork for a member to add to her vineyard from my little nursery. I tried to get most of the roots, but they would trail off so far that as I tugged on them they would eventually break off. Some of them were over 5 feet long after breaking.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 21, 2008)

Farmer.....A fresh start for both old and new....that was an ambitious chore, but it is done and now you can just sit back and watch them grow. Good Luck...now let the fun begin.

Appleman....Those grapes must really enjoy your sandy soil to grow roots like that....sounds like a perfect rooting medium....Happy plants!!!!

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## farmer (May 13, 2008)

When I pruned back my transplanted vines I left more buds then needed to be sure I had healthy buds . The buds are swelling now, would this be a good time to prune back to two or three of the best buds and could the unwanted buds be rubbed off? There are four to six buds on the stems now.


----------



## grapeman (May 13, 2008)

It would be fine to rub off the unwanted ones now or for the next couple weeks. I wouldn't prune much wood right now as the sap is actively flowing. I had to prune later than desired this year and I am seeing some canes that look dead now after bleeding VERY heavily for two weeks. I think they just dried out too much!.


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 13, 2008)

My vines are actually dripping on warm days......That has to weaken the plant....?

Thought things were pretty dormant when I pruned.....and some days snow was up to your 'ying-yang'.....thought it would be safe.

You had pretty deep snow when you did some of yours...what are we suppose to do...and...when.


----------



## farmer (May 13, 2008)

I should not have to prune any wood if I can rub off the buds . I cut the vines back to 6" to 8 ".
My vines where wet around the base when I pruned the first time before I moved them but they where not bad after transplanting , maybe disturbing the roots slowed them down. 
I checked tonight looks like they are all budding nicely.


Sometime here I need to get my new vines out, the bareroot plants are in the shop refrigerator and the potted plants are under a grow light.


It is going to get busy around here, the rain missed us today andgoing to try and get some corn in the ground in the next few days.


----------



## farmer (Sep 14, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of my vineyard and the difference one season makes.




This picture was probably around June 1st








This picture is Sept 1st








First year Marquette








Second year transplanted Frontenac








First year Sabrevois








Nanking Cherries and Amur Maples along the road 




















There is room for30 more vines.I will fill it next spring from my nursery.


I finished working the rows this week and seeded grass last night .Today it rained all day so the grass should have a good start.


It has been a learning experience with much more to learn.I am looking forward to the next step GRAPES!!!




Thank You everyone for the help along the way.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 14, 2008)

Things are doing great there farmer! It is really picture perfect. Looks like great soil- maybe a bit too good. That could make those vines really thrive in the following years and be hard to control. That's minor price to pay for nice healthy vines that will be bearing in no time. How big did the shoots get this year in diameter? I bet some are big enough to use to start trunks with next year. I know a guy in Vt that has some Marquettes in their third growing season that has a harvest of about 20 something pounds on third year vines they were so vigorous. He had several experts out this year to see about thinning them and they all said that they are so vigorous, to leave all of them grow! Hope yours do as well.





Great to see some pictures.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 14, 2008)

Farmer....your vineyard is looking great and in just a few months.

Nanking Cherries....You'll love em!!!


----------



## farmer (Mar 19, 2009)

I would like to add a couple more whitewine varietiesto my vineyard. I have Frontenac Gris and La Crescent now, my choices are limited due to winter temps(-30) I am considering Prairie Star, Louise, Edelweiss or Briana.



Does anyone have input on these varieties or any others I may have missed.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome looking vineyard buddy. You have done a great job on it


----------



## grapeman (Mar 20, 2009)

Al and others I have read, like Briana a lot. I have 25 coming in a few weeks. If you don't mind labrusca flavors and scents, then Edelweiss would do well. It is a good heavier yielder of large clusters with large berries. Louise Swenson is a very nice white with great looking long thin clusters. It by itself is a bit neutral, but the LaCrescent would add to that if mixed. I list Prairie Star last. It is a good grower, makes nice clusters, is pretty disease resistant, BUT has a tendancy to have brittle shoots in the spring. Some of our vines last year only had two or three clusters on, because the vines had to start the growing season with only two or three canes left after the winds!


If you can find them (developed in Nebrasca), Petite Amie is nice. Great flavors, and has good body. 


If you were just a bit warmer, there would be many more choices. Good luck with your project.


----------



## farmer (Mar 29, 2009)

It was hard to choose two varieties soI ordered four.I talked toAndy Farmer at Northeastern Vine Supply and ordered Louise Swenson,Prairie Star,LaCrosse and St Croix.
I checked into Prairie Star and the problems with brittle shoots and I guess I will give it a chance. I was going to order Briana but it was sold out . Iam happy with thevines I am getting and looking forward to getting them in the ground. Delivery will be the first week in May.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 30, 2009)

That's the way to do it- want two- order 4!






Those should be good for you there. Now ground prep and then planting.


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 30, 2009)

hahahha...Brianna sold out!



give him a call later this year or early next..Andy just took Brianna cuttings from my vineyard last weekend


----------



## grapeman (Mar 30, 2009)

Farmer you could try and call Double A Vineyards or go online to rakgrape.com. I ordered 25 Briana a couple weeks ago. It looks like they still have some. You will pay a bit extra for small quantities, but they probably have them.


----------



## farmer (Mar 30, 2009)

I did seeBrianna at other nurseries but I think I have enough for this year. Ordering them all from Andy I got a good discount.


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 31, 2009)

Andy treats ya good


----------



## grapeman (Mar 31, 2009)

You "Farmers" need to stick together! 
I only mentioned Double A in case you wanted to get them this year.


Dang it! I just looked out the window and it is snow flurrying! At least it is supposed to be in the 50's the rest of the week.


----------



## farmer (Jul 14, 2009)

It been a while, so I thought I better update on the progress of my vineyard.
I received my order of new vines,15 of each Louise Swenson, Prairie Star, La Crosse and St Croix from Northeastern Vine Supply the second week in May. Andy does a great job, the plants looked great with large root mass. 
I worked the ground, layed out the rows and got everything planted over the next couple evenings after work. 
Here are a few pictures to show the progress.



<DIV style="OVERFLOW: ; : relative; TEXT-ALIGN: center">







Turning corn fields into Vineyards





<DIV style="OVERFLOW: ; : relative; TEXT-ALIGN: center">






Soaking the new vines before planting



<DIV style="OVERFLOW: ; : relative; TEXT-ALIGN: center">






Planting in the prepared rows



<DIV style="OVERFLOW: ; : relative; TEXT-ALIGN: center">






The new vines about a week ago



<DIV style="OVERFLOW: ; : relative; TEXT-ALIGN: center">






A new St Croix



<DIV style="OVERFLOW: ; : relative; TEXT-ALIGN: center">






A second year Marquette



<DIV style="OVERFLOW: ; : relative; TEXT-ALIGN: center">






Third year Frontenac Gris



<DIV style="OVERFLOW: ; : relative; TEXT-ALIGN: center">






Third year Frontenac



<DIV style="OVERFLOW: ; : relative; TEXT-ALIGN: center">






The black raspberries are in full production



<DIV style="OVERFLOW: ; : relative; TEXT-ALIGN: center">






We haveHAPPY humming birds!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 15, 2009)

And allI can see is a row of red "x's"


----------



## grapeman (Jul 15, 2009)

Sounds like a nice bunch of pictures. If only we could see them. I guess they must be "X" rated.


----------



## farmer (Jul 15, 2009)

I will have to try again, they bcame up onthis computer. I tryed using Google Picasa for the pictures and it was just to easy.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 15, 2009)

Some of them are showing up on this computer but not all. The other one earlier had all red x's. 


From what I can see they are doing well farmer.


----------



## farmer (Jul 15, 2009)

This is strange, all the pictures show up on my computer at work.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm back at the in-home computer and no pictures. How bizarre is that!?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 15, 2009)

It gets better



, If I right click on the red x , go to properties,copy the address (url) and paste it in another open tab (browser) it takes me to the picture, then I come back here and refresh this page, the picture shows up!


----------



## grapeman (Jul 15, 2009)

That works here............... for some of them, but a few don't show up after refreshing the browser. I can see from the url, but not the browser! I think you discovered a major bug farmer! Get out the Sevin!


----------

